# Cruze trunk chrome trim



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*The LTZ trunk trim...I agree, it's just enough*


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

jaygeo1 said:


>


Wow, the trim piece looks very nice on the red and flows well with other chrome trim pieces on the car such as the door handles.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Is that a Challenger I see reflected in that bumper?? I love those cars. I owned a '72. Man I miss that thing


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Seems like an oversight.....*

IMO, the exhaust tail pipe should have a straight out bright tip with LTZ or RS packages.  Maybe an _accessory_ tip will become available in the near future.


----------

